# Honey Gourami's



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with Honey Gourami's and smaller fish as well as inverts?

I've got 4 Dwarf Chili Rasboras (seriously tiny...like, 1/2" long) and a bunch of red cherry shrimp. (NO baby cherry shrimp because they won't breed since I have ADF's in the tank).

I was told by a few people that Honey Gourami's (1 male and 1 female) would be a possiblilty because they only get to be about 2" long and are the more docile of the dwarf gourami's. I was also told by a few other people that they will still eat smaller fish and shrimp. (This will be for my 20g tank, not the 10g, lol).

They are really pretty and I love the way they look, I just don't want to have a super expensive feeding frenzy going on in my tank, lol. (Is it possible to get them young so they are used to the other fish and shrimp and then they won't eat them when they get older?) Also planning on keeping them well fed so they won't feel the need to hunt.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think buying fish young will overide a natural instinct. Personally, I would not have more than one D. Gourami in less than a 75g and it wouldn't matter male/female. Females are rather plain and ugly if you ask me, compared to the male. Gouramis can be very territorial and dangerous toward each other....espeically in small tanks where they can't get away from one another. Does it make a diff that you would have male and female? Not sure. But...I wouldn't want them to mate and now put the rest of my tank at risk. My powder blue has killed 4 other Gouramis. I even tried putting 2 in there with him and he took them both out in my 29g...it's his tank. I would guess that they would leave adult RCS alone, but may see newborns as too tempting to pass up.


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

I've had 2 Dwarf Flame Gouramis for about a month now. I picked out a male and female and put them in my 20g L with only a Clown Pleco. The male is building a bubble nest and I've seen them "embrace". So i think that mine are doing fine together in a small tank. 

DJ


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have had some experience with Honey Gouramis. They are much more agressive than Dwarfs. In some ways they are a smaller version of the Blue. They can take care of themselves quite well when confronted with another fish. A group of them is probably better than one or two, they would pick on each other rather tham a small Tatra or Rasbora.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks!



NeonShark666 said:


> I have had some experience with Honey Gouramis. They are much more agressive than Dwarfs.


I thought they are a dwarf gourami?



NeonShark666 said:


> A small group of them is probably better than one or two, they would pick on each other rather tham a small Tatra or Rasbora.


Would 1 male and 2 females work? 3 females if that's still not enough? (Just heard that more than 1 male in a 20g could be trouble.)


----------

